# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  آخرین شانس و برنامه برای کنکوریای نظام قدیم

## Neo.Healer

سلام 
خسته نباشید  :Yahoo (83): 

اول اجازه بدید من همه ی درس هارو بذارم بعدا پست بذارید تا مرتب و به ردیف باشن...از همکاریتون پیشاپیش ممنونم
برنامه کنکوری شروع از 97/12/11 برای نظام قدیم :Yahoo (8): 

من مدت تا کنکورو 123روز در نظر گرفتم (در اصل 125 روزه اما سیزده بدر و روز عید مال خودتون)
بعضا خیلیا تاکید دارن تا خرداد تموم کنن اما عزیزان اون واسه کسیک از مهر شروع کرده و یادش رفته نیمسال اول نه آدمی ک نخونده  :Yahoo (31): 

من 30روز برای جمع بندی در نظر گرفتم یعنی  6روز تورق سریع+14روز کنکورا+10روز اول جبرانی و مرور از یاد رفته ها
بعد 93روز میشه خوندن یعنی 13هفته و 2روز .....13تا جمعه داریم :Yahoo (65): 

جمعه ها روز خاص هفته اس برای بعضی دروس مروره برای بعضی کلا نمیخونی یا حالت روزای طبیعی میخونی ک به تفکیک درس به درس نوشتم 

من اکثر برنامه های 4ماهه اینای موسسات رو دیدم و تایم هاش دستمه و برای اکثرا موارد من تایم بیشتری در نظر گرفتم اما دیگ کسی ک از الان شروع میکنه قرار نی مث اونیک از مهر میخونه ریسک با 6-8ساعت بخونه و مثلا استوکیومتری براش یکماه طول بکشه ....واقعا درک کنید دیگ وقت هست اما کم است :Yahoo (22): 

در ضمن من حذفیات خیلی کمی در نظر گرفتم در نتیجه میتونید خودتون هم چند مبحثو حذف کنید اما دقت کنید ک باید 15% بیشتر از درصد دلخواهتون بخونید تا مطمئن شید ک میشه به اون درصد رسید

در ضمن چون مطلب زیادی رو تایپ کردم امکان خطا هست اگ مشکلی بود بگید درستش کنم .... ذره بین هم نذارید روی جملاتم در حد کلمه اینا اشکالی نداره مهم رسوندن منظورمه

سوالی بود در خدمتم
نظرتونم ممنون میشم بگید...انتقادی پیشنهادی :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

ادبیات 

دوم:24درس 
      سوم:22درس
      پیش:27درس 

ببینید درسته ک میگن ادبیاتو موضوعی بخونید اما این برای کسی خوبه ک قبلا یدور درس به درس خونده باشه چون وقتی درسو میخونی حفظ مفاهیم واژه ها آسونتر میشه و احتمال فراموشی کمتره+آرایه رو بارها میبینید و یاد میگیرید و فقط میمونه تست اش+قرابت های کتاب درسی رو بصورت کامل کار میکنید 
روزی 2درس خوانده شود...دقت کنید ک قرار نیس واسه امتحانات نهایی درس بخونید پس دیگ خیلیم ریز نشید 

اینکار توی 37روز تموم میشه

بعدش موضوعی خونده میشه 
حذفیات:بجز دو بخش ویرایش و انواع جمله بقیه ی زبان فارسی حذف هست 
تست صرفا تست کنکور کافیه البته نه زرد عمومی...منظورم حتی تست های سال 89 ایناس ک توی کتابکارا موجوده 
تا اتمام درس به درس خوندن حتی جمعه هم باید دو درس بخونید اما بعد اتمام جمعه ها فقط مرور میکنید ادبیاتو نه خوندن

----------


## Neo.Healer

عربی

اول دبیرستان در 7روز خوانده شود 

  دوم دبیرستان در 18 روز خوانده شود بدین شرح:
درس1>2روز 
    درس2و3 (قواعدشون پیرو همدیگ هست)>3روز
     درس4>2روز 
درس5>2روز    
درس6و7>3روز     
درس8>3روز 
   درس9و10>3روز 

سوم در 15 روز خوانده شود بدین شرح:
درس1و2>4روز 
   درس 3+مفعول به>3روز        
درس4>2روز
درس5>2روز     
درس6>2روز     
درس7>2روز 

جمعه ها اصلا عربی نمیخونید 
هرروز خونده میشه 

یکدور خوندن قواعد و متن دروس توی 40روز تموم میشه
 
 بعد کار کردن تست ترجمعه و متن در کنار مرور قواعد شروع میشه
به ترتیب کتاب خوانده شود

----------


## Neo.Healer

دینی 

   دوم:16درس
    سوم:16درس
    پیش:10درس

از عید به بعد شروع به خوندن میکنید و هرروز یک درس خونده میشه 

اتمام در 42روز 

جمعه ها هم خونده میشه اون تک درس
به ترتیب کتاب خوانده شود

----------


## Neo.Healer

زبان انگلیسی

اول یدور کل لغات بعد کل گرامر خونده میشه 

بدین ترتیب ک اول لغت پیش از درس1تا8>لغت سوم از درس1تا6>گرامر سوم از درس 1تا6>گرامر پیش از درس1تا8

درس 1تا3 سوم>هر درس 1روز برای خوندن لغت وقت داره
درس4تا6>هر درس 2روز برای خوندن لغت وقت داره 
گرامر سوم>در 3روز خونده میشه 
درس1تا4پیش>هر درس در 2روز لغتش خونده میشه 
درس5تا8>هر درس در 3روز لغتش خونده میشه
گرامر پیش>در 5روز خونده میشه

هایلایت کردن لغات مهم و مرور کردنش یادتون نره

اتمام کل در 37 روز 

هرروز خونده میشه 
بعد 37 ردینگ و کلوز هم کار میشن...در طول خوندن لغت اگ بتونید هماهنگ با درس ها کار کنید ک چه بهتر
جمعه ها فقط مرور

----------


## Neo.Healer

ریاضی

من به ترتیب اولویت نوشتم اما اگر با یه مبحث نمیتونید کنار بیاید خودتون حذفش کنید
من از قبل کاربردمشتق و مقاطع و هندسه رو حذف کرده و ننوشتم 

مثلثات> 4روز (برای مثلثات اگر قراره تابع یا مشتق یکیشم بخونی لازم و پیش نیازه مگر اینک زیر 30% ریاضی بخوای)
مشتق>6روز
انتگرال>3روز
حد و پیوستگی>4روز
تابع>4روز 
قدر مطلق و جزءصحیح>3روز
نمایی و لگاریتم>3روز
معادله نامعادله>3روز 
ترکیبیات>2روز
احتمال>4روز
آماد>3روز
دنباله و تصاعد>3روز
مجانب>2روز
کران و همگرایی دنباله ها>2روز
ماتریس>2روز
دستگاه معادلات خط>2روز

جمع کل 50روز

جمعه های هفته های فرد خوانده نشود...جمعه های هفته های زوج مرور مطالب خوانده شده

----------


## Neo.Healer

زیست 

دوم در 21روز
فصل1>2روز 
    فصل2>3روز
    فصل3>2روز
     فصل4>3روز
فصل5>2روز 
  فصل6>5روز   
فصل7>2روز 
     فصل8>2روز

سوم در 38روز
فصل1>3روز
     فصل2>4روز 
    فصل3>3روز
     فصل4>3روز
فصل5>2روز
    فصل6>4روز
     فصل7>2روز 
     فصل8>6روز(مسائل رو در حد ساده کار کنید آخر اگ وقت بود میخونید فقط یک تسته دیگ)
فصل9>4روز      
فصل10>3روز
      فصل11>4روز

پیش در 32روز
فصل1>3روز      
فصل2>3روز
      فصل3>2روز 
     فصل4>2روز
فصل5>4روز
      فصل6>2روز
      فصل7>2روز 
     فصل8>4روز
فصل9>3روز      
فصل10>4روز
      فصل11>3روز 

به ترتیب کتاب خوانده شوم 
جمعه ها بصورت عادی ادامه ی مطالب خوانده شود

جمع کل 91روز

----------


## Neo.Healer

فیزیک

با اجازتون دینامیک و کاروانرژی رو از قبل حذف کردم...چون کاروانرژی اغلب نیاز به پایه ی دینامیک داره

اول در 12 روز 
سایه و آینه>5روز 
    شکست نور>2روز 
      عدسی>4روز 
     مرور کتابدرسی>1روز

دوم در 12روز
بردار>2روز
        فشار>4روز
        گرما>6روز

سوم در 23روز
الکتریسیته ساکن>4روز
       خازن>4روز 
      مدار>7روز 
        فصل3>4روز
          فصل4>4روز 
 
پیش در 33روز
حرکت>8روز(فقط مسائل آسان) 
    فصل3>5روز
      فصل4>5روز
فصل5>4روز       
فصل6>4روز 
     فصل7>4روز
         فصل8>3روز

به ترتیب خونده بشه اگ با مطلبی مشکلی داشتید حذف کنید 
جمعه ها خونده میشه به این صورت ک نصف تایم فیزیک به خوندن ادامهی مونده ها و نصف مونده مربوط به مروره......یعنی برای خوندن درس ها جمعه نصف روز محسوب میشه نه یک روز کامل 

جمع کل 80روز

----------


## Neo.Healer

شیمی

دوم در 22روز
فصل1>4روز 
     فصل2>4روز 
      فصل3>4روز 
        فصل4>6روز 
        فصل5>4روز

سوم در 23روز
فصل1>9روز
      فصل2>6روز 
        فصل3>8روز

پیش در 25روز
فصل1>5روز 
     فصل2>5روز        
فصل3>9روز          
فصل4>6روز

اتمام در 70 روز

به ترتیب خونده بشه 
جمعه ها فقط مرور 

البته دقت کنید مثلا شیمی گفتم اتمام در 70 روز چون جمعه نخونده میشه 12 روزم جمعه داریم و از شنبه میشه 82روز بعد تموم میشه

----------


## formyself

سلام علیکم خوبید؟دستتون درد نکنه بابت برنامه.من ی سوالی دارم میشه تو برگه بنویسید بعد بذارید ایا؟!البته یه سواله ها دلخور نشید ی وقت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام علیکم خوبید؟دستتون درد نکنه بابت برنامه.من ی سوالی دارم میشه تو برگه بنویسید بعد بذارید ایا؟!البته یه سواله ها دلخور نشید ی وقت


سلام مرسی خوبین؟
من اول توی برگه نوشتم دیگ اتفاقا پاکنویس و مرتب
اما چون گوشی ندارم ک عکس بگیرم 
مجبور شدم دوباره همشو تایپ کنم

----------


## formyself

ای بابا.باشه خیلی خیلی خیلی زحمت کشیدید.من ی سوالیم دارم شما الان پزشکید؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ای بابا.باشه خیلی خیلی خیلی زحمت کشیدید.من ی سوالیم دارم شما الان پزشکید؟


من پزشکی قبول شدم 
اصولا پزشک به کسی میگن ک مدرک داره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## formyself

خب شمام میگیرید مدرکشو دیگه.وااااااااااااااااااا  ااااای دست راستتون رو سر ما.اقا ایووووووووووول........ :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): برا ماهم دعا کنید...خیلی زیاد..راستی ی سر به تاپیک راز قبولی پزشکی در 4ماه با زیست بزنید نظراتونو بگید.بازم مرسی بابت برنامه :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Hantooshe

عالی بود مرسی عزیزم

----------


## mehrjouya

سلام مطلبتون عالی بود یک سوال کلی و شاید کلیشه ای که خیلی از  بچه ها میپرسن منم خواستم بپرسم که جواب بدین: اگه با همین برنامه بتونیم با ساعت مطالعه بالا بخونیم مثلا 10 ساعت و تنوع درس تو روز زیاد باشه میتونیم رتبه زیر 1000 بیاریم؟؟

----------


## formyself

هیچی غیر ممکن نیست.هیچی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خب شمام میگیرید مدرکشو دیگه.وااااااااااااااااااا  ااااای دست راستتون رو سر ما.اقا ایووووووووووول........برا ماهم دعا کنید...خیلی زیاد..راستی ی سر به تاپیک راز قبولی پزشکی در 4ماه با زیست بزنید نظراتونو بگید.بازم مرسی بابت برنامه


حتما :Yahoo (83): 
خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عالی بود مرسی عزیزم


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام مطلبتون عالی بود یک سوال کلی و شاید کلیشه ای که خیلی از  بچه ها میپرسن منم خواستم بپرسم که جواب بدین: اگه با همین برنامه بتونیم با ساعت مطالعه بالا بخونیم مثلا 10 ساعت و تنوع درس تو روز زیاد باشه میتونیم رتبه زیر 1000 بیاریم؟؟


سلام

چیزی ک الان مهمه کیفیت خوندن و چیزی ک توی کنکور مهمه کمیت و کیفیت خونده هاس نه زمان
موقع نتایج سنجش نمیاد بگه فلانی یکسال خونده بشه 300 اما اون یکی چهارماه چون خونده نمیتونه 300 بیاره
پس اگ اجرا بشه بله ممکنه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Ella

عالیه 
ممنون :Yahoo (8): 
موفق باشی :Y (518):

----------


## mmr

خیلی عالی بود . درود بر شما دوست عزیز و بزرگوار که سعی به کمک کردن به بقیه دارید .

----------


## Ella

> ریاضی
> 
> من به ترتیب اولویت نوشتم اما اگر با یه مبحث نمیتونید کنار بیاید خودتون حذفش کنید
> من از قبل کاربردمشتق و مقاطع و هندسه رو حذف کرده و ننوشتم 
> 
> مثلثات> 4روز (برای مثلثات اگر قراره تابع یا مشتق یکیشم بخونی لازم و پیش نیازه مگر اینک زیر 30% ریاضی بخوای)
> مشتق>6روز
> انتگرال>3روز
> حد و پیوستگی>4روز
> ...


یه سوال بپرسم؟
نظرت درباره ی خط ویژه ریاضی چیه؟میشه باهاش به درصد خوبی رسید؟چون خیلی سبز حجمش خیلی زیاده بنظرم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عالیه 
> ممنون
> موفق باشی


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (83): 
ممنون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
یسوال شخصی....بنظرت دختر اواتارت خزان خوشگله؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خیلی عالی بود . درود بر شما دوست عزیز و بزرگوار که سعی به کمک کردن به بقیه دارید .


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (83): 
 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یه سوال بپرسم؟
> نظرت درباره ی خط ویژه ریاضی چیه؟میشه باهاش به درصد خوبی رسید؟چون خیلی سبز حجمش خیلی زیاده بنظرم


خط ویژه واقعا عالیه میتونی ازون بخونی و اصلا نگران درسنامه نباش اما چیزی ک هست تستاش کمه ک کلا فک کنم 99 سوال داره و باید در کنارش تست از خیلی سبزم بزنی مثلا مضارب 3 رو بزن 
چون تست برای دروس محاسباتی خیلی خیلی مهمه

----------


## AzerilA

ممنونم بخاطر زحمتی که کشیدی  عزیزم ولی به نظر من یکم ناقص است
تو اون برنامه ها زمان هم براش میگذارن
عزیزم میشه ویرایش کنی و جلوی هر کدوم میانگین ساعت رو هم بنویسی؟
مثلا
مشتق>6روز هر روز 3 ساعت
انتگرال>3روز هر روز 4 ساعتمثلا ا4 روز برای مثلثات نوشتید مباحث دیگه رو هم تو برنامه گذاشتید.توی این 4 روز با وجود مباحث و دروس دیگه هر روز باید چقدر مثلثات بخونیم که توی 4 روز جمع بشه؟کنارش هم باید مثلا نصف فصل زیست یا یه فصل شیمی باشه

----------


## Ella

> خواهش میکنم
> ممنون
> یسوال شخصی....بنظرت دختر اواتارت خزان خوشگله؟


من از شخصیتش خوشم میاد،البته چهرشم خوبه
چطور؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ممنونم بخاطر زحمتی که کشیدی  عزیزم ولی به نظر من یکم ناقص است
> تو اون برنامه ها زمان هم براش میگذارن
> عزیزم میشه ویرایش کنی و جلوی هر کدوم میانگین ساعت رو هم بنویسی؟
> مثلا
> مشتق>6روز هر روز 3 ساعت
> انتگرال>3روز هر روز 4 ساعتمثلا ا4 روز برای مثلثات نوشتید مباحث دیگه رو هم تو برنامه گذاشتید.توی این 4 روز با وجود مباحث و دروس دیگه هر روز باید چقدر مثلثات بخونیم که توی 4 روز جمع بشه؟کنارش هم باید مثلا نصف فصل زیست یا یه فصل شیمی باشه


من برای کل ریاضی در روز ساعت خاصی در نظر گرفتم نه هر مبحث یه ساعت 
اما چیزی ک هست بازدهی ها متفاوته و اگ ساعت میذاشتم برنامه ام ناقص میشد چون کاملا شخصی سازی میشد بر اساس سطح توانایی من یا چیزی ک دقیقا توی ذهن منه
من ساعت نذاشتم ک باعث استرس چند ساعت در روز درس بخونم و اینا نشه و هر فرد خودش تصمیم بگیره چقد زمان نیاز داره نه یه برنامه خشک
اینک چقد بخونید رو شما در طول روز تعیین میکنید ممکنه یروز زیست بیشتر بخونید و مثلثات کمتر و یک روز برعکس 
اینو حال روحی و علاقه اون روزتون مشخص میکنه

----------


## Ella

> خط ویژه واقعا عالیه میتونی ازون بخونی و اصلا نگران درسنامه نباش اما چیزی ک هست تستاش کمه ک کلا فک کنم 99 سوال داره و باید در کنارش تست از خیلی سبزم بزنی مثلا مضارب 3 رو بزن 
> چون تست برای دروس محاسباتی خیلی خیلی مهمه


ممنون :Yahoo (8): 
برای فیزیک هم کتاب کم حجمی میشناسی؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ممنون
> برای فیزیک هم کتاب کم حجمی میشناسی؟


فیزیک کتابی ک هم کم حجم باشه و هم مناسب و کافی متاسفانه ندیدم 
البته زیپ رو ندیدم در موردش نظری ندارم ک خوبه یا نه

----------


## AzerilA

> من برای کل ریاضی در روز ساعت خاصی در نظر گرفتم نه هر مبحث یه ساعت 
> اما چیزی ک هست بازدهی ها متفاوته و اگ ساعت میذاشتم برنامه ام ناقص میشد چون کاملا شخصی سازی میشد بر اساس سطح توانایی من یا چیزی ک دقیقا توی ذهن منه
> من ساعت نذاشتم ک باعث استرس چند ساعت در روز درس بخونم و اینا نشه و هر فرد خودش تصمیم بگیره چقد زمان نیاز داره نه یه برنامه خشک
> اینک چقد بخونید رو شما در طول روز تعیین میکنید ممکنه یروز زیست بیشتر بخونید و مثلثات کمتر و یک روز برعکس 
> اینو حال روحی و علاقه اون روزتون مشخص میکنه


خانم دکر منظور من این نبود  :Yahoo (8): 
اگه یک زمان باشه میشه هم فهمید که واقعا میشه همه مطالب رو همونطور ک شما گفتید خوند یا نه هم اینکه میشه فهمید باید ساعت مطالعه حداقل چند ساعت باشه .
به نظر من کسی که تازه شروع میکنه اصلا نمیتونه ریاضی و فیزیک رو کامل بخونه مگه اینکه خیلی خیلی کم تست بزنه و اگه بخواد فقط تست های ستاره دار گاج فیزیک رو هم بزنه باز یک سوم این مطالب رو به زور میتونه بخونه
همونطور برای ریاضی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خانم دکر منظور من این نبود 
> اگه یک زمان باشه میشه هم فهمید که واقعا میشه همه مطالب رو همونطور ک شما گفتید خوند یا نه هم اینکه میشه فهمید باید ساعت مطالعه حداقل چند ساعت باشه .
> به نظر من کسی که تازه شروع میکنه اصلا نمیتونه ریاضی و فیزیک رو کامل بخونه مگه اینکه خیلی خیلی کم تست بزنه و اگه بخواد فقط تست های ستاره دار گاج فیزیک رو هم بزنه باز یک سوم این مطالب رو به زور میتونه بخونه
> همونطور برای ریاضی


در مورد بخش دوم منم قصد ندارم بگم کسی همه رو بخونه
مثلا یکی مشتقو حذف میکنه یکی تابع رو 
من اون سه فصلی ک اصولا حذف میشه و با توجه به زمان مونده خوندشو صلاح ندونستم خودم حذف کردم کاربردمشتق مقاطع و هندسه 
بقیه ی فصل ها همه رو نوشتم تا بقیه خودشون تعیین کنن کدومو بخونن و کدومو حذف کنن 
بهر حال اگ مثلا تابع رو مینوشتم و مشتق رو حذف میکردم ممکن بود ینفر مشتق رو خونده باشه و ناهماهنگی پیش بیاد 
این یه برنامه کامل نیس 
یه پایه اس برای اینک بشه شخصی سازیش کرد در مورد ریاضی روزانه 1:30 الی 2ساعت در روز کافیه

----------


## im.awbol

قبولت داریم 
عالیی

----------


## Gladiolus

یه سوال
برای کسی که پایه متوسط داره
بیاد همه فصلا رو بخونه 2 دور تموم کنه بهتره 
یا نه هر فصلو کامل با همه تستاش ببنده و مثلا 80 درصد مصالبو بخونه یک دور؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یه سوال
> برای کسی که پایه متوسط داره
> بیاد همه فصلا رو بخونه 2 دور تموم کنه بهتره 
> یا نه هر فصلو کامل با همه تستاش ببنده و مثلا 80 درصد مصالبو بخونه یک دور؟


اونیک همه ی فصلارو بخونه یعنی ناقص میخونه؟با چه کیفیتی؟

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


 سلام 
خسته نباشید 

اول اجازه بدید من همه ی درس هارو بذارم بعدا پست بذارید تا مرتب و به ردیف باشن...از همکاریتون پیشاپیش ممنونم
برنامه کنکوری شروع از 97/12/11 برای نظام قدیم

من مدت تا کنکورو 123روز در نظر گرفتم (در اصل 125 روزه اما سیزده بدر و روز عید مال خودتون)
بعضا خیلیا تاکید دارن تا خرداد تموم کنن اما عزیزان اون واسه کسیک از مهر شروع کرده و یادش رفته نیمسال اول نه آدمی ک نخونده 

من 30روز برای جمع بندی در نظر گرفتم یعنی  6روز تورق سریع+14روز کنکورا+10روز اول جبرانی و مرور از یاد رفته ها
بعد 93روز میشه خوندن یعنی 13هفته و 2روز .....13تا جمعه داریم

جمعه ها روز خاص هفته اس برای بعضی دروس مروره برای بعضی کلا نمیخونی یا حالت روزای طبیعی میخونی ک به تفکیک درس به درس نوشتم 

من اکثر برنامه های 4ماهه اینای موسسات رو دیدم و تایم هاش دستمه و برای اکثرا موارد من تایم بیشتری در نظر گرفتم اما دیگ کسی ک از الان شروع میکنه قرار نی مث اونیک از مهر میخونه ریسک با 6-8ساعت بخونه و مثلا استوکیومتری براش یکماه طول بکشه ....واقعا درک کنید دیگ وقت هست اما کم است

در ضمن من حذفیات خیلی کمی در نظر گرفتم در نتیجه میتونید خودتون هم چند مبحثو حذف کنید اما دقت کنید ک باید 15% بیشتر از درصد دلخواهتون بخونید تا مطمئن شید ک میشه به اون درصد رسید

در ضمن چون مطلب زیادی رو تایپ کردم امکان خطا هست اگ مشکلی بود بگید درستش کنم .... ذره بین هم نذارید روی جملاتم در حد کلمه اینا اشکالی نداره مهم رسوندن منظورمه

سوالی بود در خدمتم
نظرتونم ممنون میشم بگید...انتقادی پیشنهادی



سلام خیلی ممنون که به فکر بچه هایی که شروع نکردن هستید برای تست زدن چه کنم ؟ یعنی اینکه از سراسری شروع کنم یا نه تالیفی یا اینکه مثلا فقط یه منبع رو بشینم دو دور تست بزنم من توی تست زدن گیر میکنم چون کند هم تست میزنم و مطالب برام تازگی داره نمیدونم چجوری یا روی چه تستایی زمان بذارم که ارزش داشته باشه؟*

----------


## Gladiolus

> اونیک همه ی فصلارو بخونه یعنی ناقص میخونه؟با چه کیفیتی؟



مثلا با تست خیلی کمتر

----------


## Gladiolus

من خودم دوست دارم کامل با تست همه درسا رو بخونم ولی نمیدونم چطور مرور کنم که تا جمع بندی یادم نره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> سلام خیلی ممنون که به فکر بچه هایی که شروع نکردن هستید برای تست زدن چه کنم ؟ یعنی اینکه از سراسری شروع کنم یا نه تالیفی یا اینکه مثلا فقط یه منبع رو بشینم دو دور تست بزنم من توی تست زدن گیر میکنم چون کند هم تست میزنم و مطالب برام تازگی داره نمیدونم چجوری یا روی چه تستایی زمان بذارم که ارزش داشته باشه؟*


تست های کنکور در اولویتن و تالیفی ها بصورت مضربی بزن مثلا یک در میون
یه منبع بزن کافیه 
تست خیلی مهمه 
توی عمومیا صرفا تست کنکورا کافیه

----------


## ifmvi

*یه سوال دیگه هم دارم اینکه برای کسی که صفر هستش کتاب جمعبندی خوندن درسته یانه ؟ مثل همون خط ویژه که گفتین ؛اخه مشاورا میگن که از روی کتاب جمع بندی خوندن باعث میشه یادگیری ناقص بمونه.اگه میشه نظرتون رو بگید .البته منظورم خوندن درسنامه ست فقط ؛ چون تستای کتابای جمع بندی معمولا کفایت نمیکنه.ممنون.*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من خودم دوست دارم کامل با تست همه درسا رو بخونم ولی نمیدونم چطور مرور کنم که تا جمع بندی یادم نره


بنظرم خوندن کامل 80%مطالب +یکدور جمع بندی نهایی خیلیییی بهتره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *یه سوال دیگه هم دارم اینکه برای کسی که صفر هستش کتاب جمعبندی خوندن درسته یانه ؟ مثل همون خط ویژه که گفتین ؛اخه مشاورا میگن که از روی کتاب جمع بندی خوندن باعث میشه یادگیری ناقص بمونه.اگه میشه نظرتون رو بگید .البته منظورم خوندن درسنامه ست فقط ؛ چون تستای کتابای جمع بندی معمولا کفایت نمیکنه.ممنون.*


کتاب جمع بندی داریم تا کتاب
اینا کاملن تقریبا :
فیل شیمی در کنار موج آزمون شیمی باهم دیگ 
خط ویژه ریاضی
خط ویژه یا موج آزمون ادبیات 
زیپ دینی 
خط ویژه زیست

----------


## Rez1.a

> من پزشکی قبول شدم 
> اصولا پزشک به کسی میگن ک مدرک داره


عه جدی عزیزم؟؟چطور شد؟!چقد خوب. من مدتی نبودم انجمن آخرین بار اون تاپیک ثبت مطالعات نظام قدیم رو زده بودید ک درس میخونید واسه کنکور ۹۸.

----------


## mahmood21755

برنامت خوب بود دکتر جان 
منم کنکور 96 رشتم ریاضی بود از فروردین تقریبا مث شما برنامه ریزی کردم برا خودم (البته رتبم خوب نشد  :Yahoo (20): )
کسی از بچه های انجمن هستت بخواد باهم بخونیم؟فقط آخر شبا ساعت مطالعه بدیم درحد 10 دیقه .چون الان من یکم افسردگی گرفتم راستش .تک و تنها تو خونه چند هفته هم هست کسیم ندیدم  :Yahoo (12): کسی باشه لااقل تو تلگرام ساعت مطالعه بدیم بلکه یکمم از تنهایی دربیایم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عه جدی عزیزم؟؟چطور شد؟!چقد خوب. من مدتی نبودم انجمن آخرین بار اون تاپیک ثبت مطالعات نظام قدیم رو زده بودید ک درس میخونید واسه کنکور ۹۸.


بعله قبول شدم اما دارم واس 98 هم میخونم 
سراسری قبول نشدم

----------


## Elahe_

الان روزي ١٠-١١ساعت خوبه واسه رتبه زير ٣ هزار منطقه سه؟ ميدونم علم غيب نداريد ولي حدودي بگيد :Yahoo (76):  البته صفر نيستم 
يه سوال ديگه
به نظرتون  شيمي و فيزيكو تو مدت باقي مونده از رو چي بخونيم؟چون كتابي مثل ايكيو شيمي تا كنكور تموم نميشه  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Egotist

یک معلم کنکور داشتیم که خیلی انرژیک بود و تو این فازهای حامد یگانه بود : دی
یادمه تو اردیبهشت هروقت بچه هارو میدید ، میگفت ترمز بریده بخونین! دنبال این نباشید که چی مونده و چی نمونده و چیکار باید بکنید . ترمز بریده بخونید فقط درو کنید لعنتیا 
الان دیگه فک کنم آخرین تایم ممکن هست برای پلن چیندن . این اسفندم تموم بشه و شروع نکرده باشید ، متاسفانه باید باختتون قبول کنید 
سفت کنین تا زمان هست خلاصه !

----------


## Neo.Healer

> الان روزي ١٠-١١ساعت خوبه واسه رتبه زير ٣ هزار منطقه سه؟ ميدونم علم غيب نداريد ولي حدودي بگيد البته صفر نيستم 
> يه سوال ديگه
> به نظرتون  شيمي و فيزيكو تو مدت باقي مونده از رو چي بخونيم؟چون كتابي مثل ايكيو شيمي تا كنكور تموم نميشه


بله میشه /3هزار منطقه سه حدود 5-6هزار منطقه دو هستن و میشه 
شیمی آیکیو خواستی یک در میون تست بزن 
موج ازمون خوبه براش

در مورد فیزیک کتاب کم حجم نیس توی بازار ک خوب پوشش بده پس مضربی تست بزن و کل سراسری هارو

----------


## mahmood21755

> یک معلم کنکور داشتیم که خیلی انرژیک بود و تو این فازهای حامد یگانه بود : دی
> یادمه تو اردیبهشت هروقت بچه هارو میدید ، میگفت ترمز بریده بخونین! دنبال این نباشید که چی مونده و چی نمونده و چیکار باید بکنید . ترمز بریده بخونید فقط درو کنید لعنتیا 
> الان دیگه فک کنم آخرین تایم ممکن هست برای پلن چیندن . این اسفندم تموم بشه و شروع نکرده باشید ، متاسفانه باید باختتون قبول کنید 
> سفت کنین تا زمان هست خلاصه !


ححامد یگانه رو خوب اومدی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یک معلم کنکور داشتیم که خیلی انرژیک بود و تو این فازهای حامد یگانه بود : دی
> یادمه تو اردیبهشت هروقت بچه هارو میدید ، میگفت ترمز بریده بخونین! دنبال این نباشید که چی مونده و چی نمونده و چیکار باید بکنید . ترمز بریده بخونید فقط درو کنید لعنتیا 
> الان دیگه فک کنم آخرین تایم ممکن هست برای پلن چیندن . این اسفندم تموم بشه و شروع نکرده باشید ، متاسفانه باید باختتون قبول کنید 
> سفت کنین تا زمان هست خلاصه !


وای نگو مث حامد یگانه.....ایشون امسال رفته توی فاز منفی
حتی به کسی ک وضع درسیش خوب هست هم میگه نمیتونی :Yahoo (21): 
با معلمتون همنظرم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): و همچنین با شما :Yahoo (105): 
امیدوارم همه ی اونایی میخوان اما تنبلن شروع کنن

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ححامد یگانه رو خوب اومدی


ایشون پارسال خوشبین بودن اما امسال بشدت فاز منفی هستن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## mahmood21755

> ایشون پارسال خوشبین بودن اما امسال بشدت فاز منفی هستن


ببه نظر من واقع گرا شده

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببه نظر من واقع گرا شده


کدوم واقعیت؟
بستگی داره از دید کی نگا کنیم
ایشون بدبین شدن

----------


## mahmood21755

> کدوم واقعیت؟
> بستگی داره از دید کی نگا کنیم
> ایشون بدبین شدن


جهان از اصل های متععد پدید نیامده

----------


## Neo.Healer

> جهان از اصل های متععد پدید نیامده


اما در نهایت به اصل های متعدد ختم میشه

----------


## amirosein

استارتر عزیز ممنون بابت برنامه ای که زحمتشو کشیدی. مسلما برا بچه هایی که دیرتر شروع کردن (از جمله خودم!) خیلی مفیده. من میخاستم تاپیک جدا بزنم برا سوالام ولی حالا همین جا میپرسم. یکی اینکه من برای زیست و شیمی هر درس رو روز اول مطالعه میکنم بعد روز بعدش تست های همون مبحث رو میزنم. اما ریاضی و فیزیک رو بلافاصله بعد خوندن درس تستهاشم میزنم.خوبه این روش؟؟؟ سوال بعدی هم در مورد شیمی که هنوز لای کتاب رو باز نکردم! به نظرتون اگر به جای خوندن کتاب درسنامه های مبتکران و بخونم و تست بزنم کفایت میکنه؟ چون تمام مطالب مهم رو آورده. و اینکه من منابع رو از یه کنکوری دیگه گرفتم شیمی مبتکرانش چاپ ۹۱_۹۲ هست تغییر کرده خیلییی؟؟

طولانی شد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> استارتر عزیز ممنون بابت برنامه ای که زحمتشو کشیدی. مسلما برا بچه هایی که دیرتر شروع کردن (از جمله خودم!) خیلی مفیده. من میخاستم تاپیک جدا بزنم برا سوالام ولی حالا همین جا میپرسم. یکی اینکه من برای زیست و شیمی هر درس رو روز اول مطالعه میکنم بعد روز بعدش تست های همون مبحث رو میزنم. اما ریاضی و فیزیک رو بلافاصله بعد خوندن درس تستهاشم میزنم.خوبه این روش؟؟؟ سوال بعدی هم در مورد شیمی که هنوز لای کتاب رو باز نکردم! به نظرتون اگر به جای خوندن کتاب درسنامه های مبتکران و بخونم و تست بزنم کفایت میکنه؟ چون تمام مطالب مهم رو آورده. و اینکه من منابع رو از یه کنکوری دیگه گرفتم شیمی مبتکرانش چاپ ۹۱_۹۲ هست تغییر کرده خیلییی؟؟
> 
> طولانی شد


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (83): 
روشت خوبه.....حتی برای زیست و شیمی هم چنت تست آموزشی همونروز بزنی بهتره 
شیمی پیش از سال 65 تغییرات و حذف زیادی داشته+شیمی دوم از سال 94 سبک سوالاش عوض شده و سوم نمیدونم...در کل بهتره جدیدشو تهیه کنید.......مبتکرانو بخونید و اخر سر برای مرور یدور خط ویزه مفاهیمو بخونید عالی میشه

----------


## Dds.deniz

> خط ویژه واقعا عالیه میتونی ازون بخونی و اصلا نگران درسنامه نباش اما چیزی ک هست تستاش کمه ک کلا فک کنم 99 سوال داره و باید در کنارش تست از خیلی سبزم بزنی مثلا مضارب 3 رو بزن 
> چون تست برای دروس محاسباتی خیلی خیلی مهمه


برای کسی که تا الان ریاضی نخونده هم خط ویژه میتونه خوب باشه؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


خواهش میکنم


سلام عزیزم
ممنون بابت تگ و برنامت 

فقط یه چیزی 
بنظرم بهتره دروس رو به ترتیب پیش نیازهاشون بنویسی تا بچه ها بخونن
مثلا تو ریاضی اول باید مثلثات خونده شه بعد توابع قدر مطلق و جزء صحیح بعد حد و پیوستگی بعد مشتق و ادامش 

ان شاءالله خواسته ی دلت با مصلحت خدا یکی باشه 4 ماه دیگه عزیزم_

----------


## Elahe_

> بله میشه /3هزار منطقه سه حدود 5-6هزار منطقه دو هستن و میشه 
> شیمی آیکیو خواستی یک در میون تست بزن 
> موج ازمون خوبه براش
> 
> در مورد فیزیک کتاب کم حجم نیس توی بازار ک خوب پوشش بده پس مضربی تست بزن و کل سراسری هارو


من براي شيمي فعلا دارم از روي جزوه اقاجاني ميخونم و تستاشو ميزنم(تقريبا تو هر فصل بيشتر تستاي ٨٦ به بعد داخل و خارج رو اورده)
بعدم موج ازمون ميزنم
به نظرت خوبه اينجوري؟
البته براي استوكيومتري و پيش ١ آيكيو زدم 

برا فيزيك هم فقط ستاره دارهاي گاج رو بزنم كافيه يعني؟ نميدونم چرا وسواس دارم و بايد همه تستارو بزنم وگرنه همش حس ميكنم تو يه تستي كه نزدم نكته اي چيزي بوده :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _
> 
> سلام عزیزم
> ممنون بابت تگ و برنامت 
> 
> فقط یه چیزی 
> بنظرم بهتره دروس رو به ترتیب پیش نیازهاشون بنویسی تا بچه ها بخونن
> مثلا تو ریاضی اول باید مثلثات خونده شه بعد توابع قدر مطلق و جزء صحیح بعد حد و پیوستگی بعد مشتق و ادامش 
> 
> ان شاءالله خواسته ی دلت با مصلحت خدا یکی باشه 4 ماه دیگه عزیزم_


حد باید بعد مشتق خونده بشه چون هوپیتال بدون بلد بودن مشتق غیر ممکنه
اما در مورد حد در بینهایت ک توی مشتق لازمه چون بشدت آسونه نیازی به خوندن حد نیس
اطلاعاتی از قدرمطلق و جزءئصحیح م توی مشتق لازمه در حد سواد اولیه اس و کامل خوندنش لازم نی...برای خوندن قدرمطلق باید خود تابع رو خوند ک نمودار کشید برای اون معادله نامعادله و همینجور پیش میره
اما هدف بیشترین تعداد تست در کمترین زمانه در حالیکه سوال تخصصی قدرمطلق نمیاد و معادله نامعادله یدونه


ممنون عزیزم ...انشاالله به هدفت برسی 

  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من براي شيمي فعلا دارم از روي جزوه اقاجاني ميخونم و تستاشو ميزنم(تقريبا تو هر فصل بيشتر تستاي ٨٦ داخل و خارج رو اورده)
> بعدم موج ازمون ميزنم
> به نظرت خوبه اينجوري؟
> البته براي استوكيومتري و پيش ١ آيكيو زدم 
> 
> برا فيزيك هم فقط ستاره دارهاي گاج رو بزنم كافيه يعني؟ نميدونم چرا وسواس دارم و بايد همه تستارو بزنم وگرنه همش حس ميكنم تو يه تستي كه نزدم نكته اي چيزي بوده


آره عالیه  برای شیمی
برای فیزیک اول یدور ستاره دارا بزن از فصل رد شو بعد برای مرور برگرد مضربی دوباره بزن مثلا مضارب 5 مونده

----------


## Miss.Sad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


حد باید بعد مشتق خونده بشه چون هوپیتال بدون بلد بودن مشتق غیر ممکنه
اما در مورد حد در بینهایت ک توی مشتق لازمه چون بشدت آسونه نیازی به خوندن حد نیس
اطلاعاتی از قدرمطلق و جزءئصحیح م توی مشتق لازمه در حد سواد اولیه اس و کامل خوندنش لازم نی...برای خوندن قدرمطلق باید خود تابع رو خوند ک نمودار کشید برای اون معادله نامعادله و همینجور پیش میره
اما هدف بیشترین تعداد تست در کمترین زمانه در حالیکه سوال تخصصی قدرمطلق نمیاد و معادله نامعادله یدونه


ممنون عزیزم ...انشاالله به هدفت برسی 

 


ولی در کل حد و پیوستگی برای خیلی از فصول ریاضی لازمه و یه مبحث پایه ای هس 

فدات_

----------


## faezeh_r

سلام
من سطح درسیم خوبه و امسال پرستاری قبول شدم اما چون علاقه ای بهش نداشتم ثبتنامم انجام ندادم و موندم برای کنکور ۹۸...
اما چون رفع محرومیتم از کنکور طول کشید دیر شروع کردم و با این وجود درسا رو یادمه تا حدودی...
اما یه مشکل دارم و اونم اینه که اگر به ماهای پایانی برسم و نخونده داشته باشم خیلی مضطرب میشم  بخاطر همین برنامه ای برای خودم ریختم ک تا حدود ۱۰فروردین درسام تموم میشه اما با تعداد تست کم...
برای زیست که هر فصلو حدودا ۱۰ تا تست زدم ک البته درصدم توی کنکور پارسال بدون تست ۶۰.۸ بود و کلا اعتقادی به تست زدن برای زیست ندارم
و فیزیک هر فصل تموم تستهای گاج بجز برای ۱۰۰ درصد چون حذفیاتم زیاده و وقت برای زدن تست دارم
شیمی تا الان برای هر فصل حدود ۳۰ تست که البته به فصلای محاسباتی برسم تعدادشو بیشتر میکنم
و ریاضی فقط درسنامه‌ی تخته سیاه بدون تست.
تو عمومیاهم تا الان فقط برای دینی تست زدم اونم حدود ۱۰ تست برای هر درس...
از ۱۰ فروردین تا اخر فروردین تموم درسارو بقچه ای جمع بندی میکنم و بعدش روزی یک کنکور اختصاصی رو کامل و بصورت اموزشی(نه شبیه سازی) تحلیل میکنم و بعد از تموم شدن کنکورای داخل باز یه دوره جمع بندی بقچه ای و بعد کنکورای خارج ...
اینجوری کم کاریم تو تست زدن تا حدودی جبران میشه...
نظر شما راجب این برنامه چیه؟ 
درضمن حدودا یک ماهه که شروع کردم و تندخوانم و سرعتم تو درک مطالب بالاست.

----------


## formyself

زیست فقط روخوانی کتاب میکنی؟یا از رو چی میخونی؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> من سطح درسیم خوبه و امسال پرستاری قبول شدم اما چون علاقه ای بهش نداشتم ثبتنامم انجام ندادم و موندم برای کنکور ۹۸...
> اما چون رفع محرومیتم از کنکور طول کشید دیر شروع کردم و با این وجود درسا رو یادمه تا حدودی...
> اما یه مشکل دارم و اونم اینه که اگر به ماهای پایانی برسم و نخونده داشته باشم خیلی مضطرب میشم  بخاطر همین برنامه ای برای خودم ریختم ک تا حدود ۱۰فروردین درسام تموم میشه اما با تعداد تست کم...
> برای زیست که هر فصلو حدودا ۱۰ تا تست زدم ک البته درصدم توی کنکور پارسال بدون تست ۶۰.۸ بود و کلا اعتقادی به تست زدن برای زیست ندارم
> و فیزیک هر فصل تموم تستهای گاج بجز برای ۱۰۰ درصد چون حذفیاتم زیاده و وقت برای زدن تست دارم
> شیمی تا الان برای هر فصل حدود ۳۰ تست که البته به فصلای محاسباتی برسم تعدادشو بیشتر میکنم
> و ریاضی فقط درسنامه‌ی تخته سیاه بدون تست.
> تو عمومیاهم تا الان فقط برای دینی تست زدم اونم حدود ۱۰ تست برای هر درس...
> ...


والا خب آدما متفاوتن شاید در مورد شما جواب بده
اما چون نظر منو خواستین با این روش فک کنم بازم همون پرستاری بیارین
تست خیلییی خیلییی مهمه
شما مباحث بمونه راحتتری یا به خیالی تموم کرده باشی و نتونی تستای کنکورو جواب بدی؟
آخه زیست درسته تست مهمتر از خوندن نیس اما دیگ خداییش 10 تا کمه
اصلا نمیشه ریاضی رو بدون تست فهمید و یاد گرفت عملا انگار دارید خودتونو بی دلیل زجر میدید 
تست بزنید حتما از اول

----------


## Neo.Healer

> زیست فقط روخوانی کتاب میکنی؟یا از رو چی میخونی؟


برای خوندن کتاب و آیکیو
برای مرور خط ویزه

----------


## Elahe_

> سلام
> من سطح درسیم خوبه و امسال پرستاری قبول شدم اما چون علاقه ای بهش نداشتم ثبتنامم انجام ندادم و موندم برای کنکور ۹۸...
> اما چون رفع محرومیتم از کنکور طول کشید دیر شروع کردم و با این وجود درسا رو یادمه تا حدودی...
> اما یه مشکل دارم و اونم اینه که اگر به ماهای پایانی برسم و نخونده داشته باشم خیلی مضطرب میشم  بخاطر همین برنامه ای برای خودم ریختم ک تا حدود ۱۰فروردین درسام تموم میشه اما با تعداد تست کم...
> برای زیست که هر فصلو حدودا ۱۰ تا تست زدم ک البته درصدم توی کنکور پارسال بدون تست ۶۰.۸ بود و کلا اعتقادی به تست زدن برای زیست ندارم
> و فیزیک هر فصل تموم تستهای گاج بجز برای ۱۰۰ درصد چون حذفیاتم زیاده و وقت برای زدن تست دارم
> شیمی تا الان برای هر فصل حدود ۳۰ تست که البته به فصلای محاسباتی برسم تعدادشو بیشتر میکنم
> و ریاضی فقط درسنامه‌ی تخته سیاه بدون تست.
> تو عمومیاهم تا الان فقط برای دینی تست زدم اونم حدود ۱۰ تست برای هر درس...
> ...


ميشه لطفا در مورد زيست يه كم توضيح بدي چجوري خوندي كه اين درصدو زدي؟

----------


## Elahe_

> خط ویزه خوندم رای نصف مباحث +کتابدرسی رو سال قبلش نکته نویسی کرده بودم اونو کامل خوندم+تست کنکور و آزمونای قلم چی


به نظرت خط ويژه بهتره يا موج ؟

----------


## AzerilA

برای شیمی کلا پارسال و سال های پیش روی هم رفته چنتا تست زدین؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> به نظرت خط ويژه بهتره يا موج ؟


موج آزمون زیست رو نداشتم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> برای شیمی کلا پارسال و سال های پیش روی هم رفته چنتا تست زدین؟


نمیدونم :Yahoo (21): مگ میشمرین؟
حتی حدودم نمیدونم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## AzerilA

> نمیدونممگ میشمرین؟
> حتی حدودم نمیدونم


بازم حدودا مشخصه که چنتا کتاب رو کار کردین
مثلا بگید نهایتا این تعداد یا حداقلش یه بازه بگید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بازم حدودا مشخصه که چنتا کتاب رو کار کردین
> مثلا بگید نهایتا این تعداد یا حداقلش یه بازه بگید


 :Yahoo (117): من نمیدونم هر فصل چنتا تست داشت همینجوری میزدم :Yahoo (21): واقعا فکر نمیکردم تعداد تست مهم باشه 
من برای بعضی مباحث (فصل نه ها...مبحث) از چندجا تست میزدم تا مسلط شم برای یکی نصفه ول میکردم تستاشو

----------


## AzerilA

> من نمیدونم هر فصل چنتا تست داشت همینجوری میزدمواقعا فکر نمیکردم تعداد تست مهم باشه 
> من برای بعضی مباحث (فصل نه ها...مبحث) از چندجا تست میزدم تا مسلط شم برای یکی نصفه ول میکردم تستاشو


یه بازه بگید 
مثلا بین 6 تا 7 هزار یا 4 تا 5 هزار یا ....

----------


## faezeh_r

> ميشه لطفا در مورد زيست يه كم توضيح بدي چجوري خوندي كه اين درصدو زدي؟


سلام
متن کتاب درسی رو دقیق خوندم و بعد ویس های رضا امیر رو گوش دادم و عبارت های صحیح و غلط طرح کردم...البته با این روش بالاترم میشه زد و من سرجلسه‌ی کنکور خراب کردم متاسفانه.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یه بازه بگید 
> مثلا بین 6 تا 7 هزار یا 4 تا 5 هزار یا ....


واقعا نمیدونم اخه
چطوری الکی حرف بزنم :Yahoo (117): 
برای هیچکدوم از درسا نمیدونم اما در کل زیاد نبود یعنی کل تستای کتابو تموم نمیکردم

----------


## Mysterious

*مرسییی خانوم دکتر بابت برنامه
فقط جمع بندی باید از اول خرداد باشه؟*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *مرسییی خانوم دکتر بابت برنامه
> فقط جمع بندی باید از اول خرداد باشه؟*


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (8): 
اکثر دروس تا خرداد تمومه
جمع بندی درسا وقت های متفاوت تموم میشن و اصولا هروقت تموم شد جمع بندیش شروع میشه 
اما اخرین درس روزی تموم میشه ک به کنکور 30 روز مونده یعنی حدود 10 خرداد

----------


## tamanaviki

برنامه تون تا حدودی مبهمه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> برنامه تون تا حدودی مبهمه


چرا مبهم؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## awmir79

> چرا مبهم؟


خواهرجان با برنامت روحیمون رو عوض کردی خیلی ممنونم ازت

----------


## God_of_war

> برای خوندن کتاب و آیکیو
> برای مرور خط ویزه


برای زیست خط ویزه نمیخونن دکتر جان حتی برای مرور   :Yahoo (106):  خود کتاب رو باید حفظ بود طوری که کتابو ببندی کلشو بگی همراه با شکل هاش
در مورد سایر دروس باهات موافقم مخصوصا ادبیات که درس به درس گذاشتی من خیلی وقتم رو با هامون سبطی بی سواد هدر دادم ولی الان که از رو کتاب درسی + مفهوم های اخر کتاب نشر الگو رو میخونم همراه با لغت میفهمم شعر چی میگه اواقعا برا قرابت نیازی به چرندیات سبطی نیس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mahmood21755

> برای زیست خط ویزه نمیخونن دکتر جان حتی برای مرور   خود کتاب رو باید حفظ بود طوری که کتابو ببندی کلشو بگی همراه با شکل هاش
> در مورد سایر دروس باهات موافقم مخصوصا ادبیات که درس به درس گذاشتی من خیلی وقتم رو با هامون سبطی بی سواد هدر دادم ولی الان که از رو کتاب درسی + مفهوم های اخر کتاب نشر الگو رو میخونم همراه با لغت میفهمم شعر چی میگه اواقعا برا قرابت نیازی به چرندیات سبطی نیس


خخخ دقیقا کتاب قرابت هامون سبطی فقط بدرد المپیاد ادبی میخوره و کسایی که واقعا علاقه زیادی به ادبیات داشتع باشن

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


ادبیات 

دوم:24درس 
      سوم:22درس
      پیش:27درس 

ببینید درسته ک میگن ادبیاتو موضوعی بخونید اما این برای کسی خوبه ک قبلا یدور درس به درس خونده باشه چون وقتی درسو میخونی حفظ مفاهیم واژه ها آسونتر میشه و احتمال فراموشی کمتره+آرایه رو بارها میبینید و یاد میگیرید و فقط میمونه تست اش+قرابت های کتاب درسی رو بصورت کامل کار میکنید 
روزی 2درس خوانده شود...دقت کنید ک قرار نیس واسه امتحانات نهایی درس بخونید پس دیگ خیلیم ریز نشید 

اینکار توی 37روز تموم میشه

بعدش موضوعی خونده میشه 
حذفیات:بجز دو بخش ویرایش و انواع جمله بقیه ی زبان فارسی حذف هست 
تست صرفا تست کنکور کافیه البته نه زرد عمومی...منظورم حتی تست های سال 89 ایناس ک توی کتابکارا موجوده 
تا اتمام درس به درس خوندن حتی جمعه هم باید دو درس بخونید اما بعد اتمام جمعه ها فقط مرور میکنید ادبیاتو نه خوندن



سلام 
این دو مبحث برای زبان فارسی  کافیه ؟؟؟*

----------


## hamed_habibi

:Yahoo (76): بخدا من منفی باف نشدم

----------


## e.e.e

سلام دوستان
پارسال که کنکور دادم چون نامرتب مینوشتم و اشفته حدودا 30 درصد از درصد های فزیک و شیمی و ازدست دادم اما امسال گفتم که منظم بنویسم 
حالا که منظم مینویسم انقدر توجه کردم روش که کلا دس خوندنمو مختل کرده یه لطف میکنید بگید چطور منظم باشم که هم وسواس نشم هم اشفته ننویسم

----------


## M.javaddd

برنامه خوبیه...به دوستان توصیه میکنم..ممنون از استارتر بابت وقتی که گذاشتند :Yahoo (8):

----------


## awmir79

> چرا مبهم؟


خواهر جان شما گفتید زیست رو از روی کتاب و ایکیو میخونید از ایکیو دقیقا باید چطوری استفاده کرد(پایه متوسط)و سوال دیگه اگر مثلا من برای سینتیک و تعادل تمام تست های موج ازمون رو زده باشم میتونم فقط وقت بزارم تست های ایکیو رو بزنم و اینکه چطوری دوره کنیم روهم توضیح بدید ممنون

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خواهرجان با برنامت روحیمون رو عوض کردی خیلی ممنونم ازت


خواهش کنم :Yahoo (83): 
انشاالله ک موفق باشید

----------


## Neo.Healer

> برای زیست خط ویزه نمیخونن دکتر جان حتی برای مرور   خود کتاب رو باید حفظ بود طوری که کتابو ببندی کلشو بگی همراه با شکل هاش
> در مورد سایر دروس باهات موافقم مخصوصا ادبیات که درس به درس گذاشتی من خیلی وقتم رو با هامون سبطی بی سواد هدر دادم ولی الان که از رو کتاب درسی + مفهوم های اخر کتاب نشر الگو رو میخونم همراه با لغت میفهمم شعر چی میگه اواقعا برا قرابت نیازی به چرندیات سبطی نیس


برای مرور کتابدرسی و تست هم میزنم اما خوندن خط ویژه چون خودش هم ترکیبی نوشته شده به مطالب ذهنی نظم میده و بنظر من عالیه
 :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83): خداروشکر چون فکر میکردم خیلیا از درس به درس نوشتنم انتقاد کنن بخاطر جو چندساله ک فقط موضوعی خوندن کافیه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> 
> سلام 
> این دو مبحث برای زبان فارسی  کافیه ؟؟؟*


اینا میشن دو تست از 5تست زبان فارسی ک میشه در مدت خیلیی کم و با ریسک پایین از پسش برومد
بنظرم با توجه به زمان باقی کافی باشه

----------


## MehranWilson

با عرض معذرت افتضاح به تمام معنا !

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام دوستان
> پارسال که کنکور دادم چون نامرتب مینوشتم و اشفته حدودا 30 درصد از درصد های فزیک و شیمی و ازدست دادم اما امسال گفتم که منظم بنویسم 
> حالا که منظم مینویسم انقدر توجه کردم روش که کلا دس خوندنمو مختل کرده یه لطف میکنید بگید چطور منظم باشم که هم وسواس نشم هم اشفته ننویسم


چی رو منظم بنویسید؟خلاصه هارو یا موقع آزمون روش حل سوال رو؟
اینو متوجه نشدم
اگ موقع آزمونه تا میشه ریز نویس و سطر به سطر
اگ پاکنویس کردن خلاصه هاس ک خب من خودم وسواس تمیزی دارم گاها ده بار صفحه رو پاره میکنم از اول مینویسم ک ترکیب رنگی و خطم خوب باشه و کمکی از دستم برنمیاد

----------


## Neo.Healer

> برنامه خوبیه...به دوستان توصیه میکنم..ممنون از استارتر بابت وقتی که گذاشتند


ممنون ازتون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خواهر جان شما گفتید زیست رو از روی کتاب و ایکیو میخونید از ایکیو دقیقا باید چطوری استفاده کرد(پایه متوسط)و سوال دیگه اگر مثلا من برای سینتیک و تعادل تمام تست های موج ازمون رو زده باشم میتونم فقط وقت بزارم تست های ایکیو رو بزنم و اینکه چطوری دوره کنیم روهم توضیح بدید ممنون


آیکیو کتاب رو بخش بندی کرده ....اگ بلدید در حد متوسط ک همون اول اون بخش رو میخونید بعد تست...دونه دونه تحلیل تست
چون گاها نکات دور از ذهن داره اگ زیاد غلط زدید اصلا ناامید نشین طبیعیه 
بعد تموم شدن فصل یدورم کتابو میخونید با نکات
شیمی آره حتی همونم کامل نزنید مشکلی نداره
برای مرور اون روز ک میگن 1روز و 4روز اینا رو بیخی
هرروز ک قراره شیمی بخونی یه نگاهی به مباحثی ک دفعه پیشم خوندی بنداز مثلا موج آزمون یه آزمونشو بزن+جمعه هارو بذار برای مرور کل مباحثی ک در طول هفته خوندی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با عرض معذرت افتضاح به تمام معنا !


ممنون میشم اشکالاتشو بگین ک درستش کنیم و دوستان بتونن از برنامه ی با کیفیت بهتر استفاده کنن :Yahoo (83):

----------


## DR._.ALI

بنظر من مشکل کسایی که نمیخونن نداشتن برنامه نیست نداشتن امید و انگیزه هست وگرنه هر کس با یه دو دو تا 4 تا میتونه یه برنامه به سبک خودش بریزه مشکل فراتر از برنامه و این چیزاس مشکل عمل نکردن به برنامه هاست که باید علت اونا ریشه ای حل بشه  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## ha.hg

> آیکیو کتاب رو بخش بندی کرده ....اگ بلدید در حد متوسط ک همون اول اون بخش رو میخونید بعد تست...دونه دونه تحلیل تست
> چون گاها نکات دور از ذهن داره اگ زیاد غلط زدید اصلا ناامید نشین طبیعیه 
> بعد تموم شدن فصل یدورم کتابو میخونید با نکات
> شیمی آره حتی همونم کامل نزنید مشکلی نداره
> برای مرور اون روز ک میگن 1روز و 4روز اینا رو بیخی
> هرروز ک قراره شیمی بخونی یه نگاهی به مباحثی ک دفعه پیشم خوندی بنداز مثلا موج آزمون یه آزمونشو بزن+جمعه هارو بذار برای مرور کل مباحثی ک در طول هفته خوندی


سلام 
به نظرتون چه فصلایی واقعا کنکوریه و زدنش واجب ؟ (زیست ایکیو رو میگم)
واسه شیمی هم ای کیو دارم سراسری کافیه یا باید تالیفی هم بزنم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بنظر من مشکل کسایی که نمیخونن نداشتن برنامه نیست نداشتن امید و انگیزه هست وگرنه هر کس با یه دو دو تا 4 تا میتونه یه برنامه به سبک خودش بریزه مشکل فراتر از برنامه و این چیزاس مشکل عمل نکردن به برنامه هاست که باید علت اونا ریشه ای حل بشه


منم موافقم 
اما اولین بهانه ی همه نداشتن برنامه اس
من خواستم این بهانه رو بگیرم ازشون

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام 
> به نظرتون چه فصلایی واقعا کنکوریه و زدش واجب ؟ (زیست ایکیو رو میگم)
> واسه شیمی هم ای کیو دارم سراسری کافیه یا باید تالیفی هم بزنم؟


برای زیس
دومم فصل 2و6
سوم فصل 2و4و9و11
پیش فصل 1و8و9و10و11

شیمی تالیفی رو مضربی بزن

----------


## DR._.ALI

> منم موافقم 
> اما اولین بهانه ی همه نداشتن برنامه اس
> من خواستم این بهانه رو بگیرم ازشون


مرسی بابت وقتی که گزاشتی امیدوارم که همه موفق بشن

----------


## awmir79

> آیکیو کتاب رو بخش بندی کرده ....اگ بلدید در حد متوسط ک همون اول اون بخش رو میخونید بعد تست...دونه دونه تحلیل تست
> چون گاها نکات دور از ذهن داره اگ زیاد غلط زدید اصلا ناامید نشین طبیعیه 
> بعد تموم شدن فصل یدورم کتابو میخونید با نکات
> شیمی آره حتی همونم کامل نزنید مشکلی نداره
> برای مرور اون روز ک میگن 1روز و 4روز اینا رو بیخی
> هرروز ک قراره شیمی بخونی یه نگاهی به مباحثی ک دفعه پیشم خوندی بنداز مثلا موج آزمون یه آزمونشو بزن+جمعه هارو بذار برای مرور کل مباحثی ک در طول هفته خوندی


ممنون بابت راهنمایی هاتون فقط ایکیو زیست تست هاشو کامل بزنیم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ممنون بابت راهنمایی هاتون فقط ایکیو زیست تست هاشو کامل بزنیم؟


اگ وقت دارید ک چه بهتر 
اگ ندارید شمارشی هارو بزنید حتما

----------


## AynazZ

سلام دستت درد نکنه خیلی زحمت کشیدی هم برای طرح برنامه و هم تایپش واقعا خسته نباشی دمت گرم....یچیزی ؟ من هررررجور سعی کردم تا الان نتونستم همه دریهارو هر روز بخونم و برنامه شمام تقریبا تمامه دروسو داره هر روز درسته؟بجز دینی بعده عید....واقعا کلافم دوماهه هیچی نخوندم به معنای وافعی فریزززززز شدم ! چجوری این برنامه رو پیاده کنیم در عمل؟ قبول داری نوشتن رو کاغذ یه بحثه, عملی بودن یه بحثه دیگه.من حتی با ۱۴ ساعت مطالعه در روز نمیرسیدم به کارام

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام دستت درد نکنه خیلی زحمت کشیدی هم برای طرح برنامه و هم تایپش واقعا خسته نباشی دمت گرم....یچیزی ؟ من هررررجور سعی کردم تا الان نتونستم همه دریهارو هر روز بخونم و برنامه شمام تقریبا تمامه دروسو داره هر روز درسته؟بجز دینی بعده عید....واقعا کلافم دوماهه هیچی نخوندم به معنای وافعی فریزززززز شدم ! چجوری این برنامه رو پیاده کنیم در عمل؟ قبول داری نوشتن رو کاغذ یه بحثه, عملی بودن یه بحثه دیگه.من حتی با ۱۴ ساعت مطالعه در روز نمیرسیدم به کارام


وقتی سختته قرار نیس بزور خودتو وادار کنی
فیزیک و ریاضی رو یک روز در میون کن با زمان دو برابر
زبان و عربی هم یک روز در میون کن با زمان دوبرابر
شیمی و زیست هرروز 
اینجوری راحتتر میرسی بهش

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

سلام
ممنون بابت برنامه ای که نوشتید ، فقط آنلاین شدم که بگم ، خواندن هرروز 8 کتاب یعنی 8 درس ، خیلی سنگین هست و بعداز 1-2 هفته ، داوطلب حس خستگی و زدگی از درس میکنه و ضمنا حتی با در نظر گرفتن ساعت مطالعه هم نمیشه 8 درس رو هرروز قرار داد چون برای هر درس 2 ساعت هم وقتی بخوای میشه 16 ساعت پیوسته ، دبون استراحت بدون غذا خوردن بدون هیچی ، پس عملا حداقل مجبورین دروس رو داخل 2 روز تقسیم کنید که برای کسی که شروع نکرده سخته یهو 10 ساعت در روز مطالعه کنه و ضمنا جا داشت بگم اگر هر درس رو داخل دو روز تقسیم کنیم ، عملا تمام روز هایی که شما حساب کردین ضربدر 2 میشه ، پس وقت زیادی برای جمع بندی نمیمونه
پس مجبورین خیلی مباحکث سخت و مشکل رو حذف کنید وگرنه نه تنها بازده ای نداره بلکه باعث خستگی و افسردگی و حس ناتوانی در فرد هم میشه.
برنامه شما خیلی خوب هست ولی به شرطی که شخص انقدر خانواده ساکت و ارومی داشته باشه ، انقدر حمایت بشه از طرفشون و به درس خواندن تشویق بشه که توانایی انجامش رو داشته باشه.
به هرحال جا داشت یه سری فاکتورای روحی رو هم علاوه بر محاسبات در نظر بگیرید.
در کل ممنون بابت توضیحاتت ، موفق باشی. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> ممنون بابت برنامه ای که نوشتید ، فقط آنلاین شدم که بگم ، خواندن هرروز 8 کتاب یعنی 8 درس ، خیلی سنگین هست و بعداز 1-2 هفته ، داوطلب حس خستگی و زدگی از درس میکنه و ضمنا حتی با در نظر گرفتن ساعت مطالعه هم نمیشه 8 درس رو هرروز قرار داد چون برای هر درس 2 ساعت هم وقتی بخوای میشه 16 ساعت پیوسته ، دبون استراحت بدون غذا خوردن بدون هیچی ، پس عملا حداقل مجبورین دروس رو داخل 2 روز تقسیم کنید که برای کسی که شروع نکرده سخته یهو 10 ساعت در روز مطالعه کنه و ضمنا جا داشت بگم اگر هر درس رو داخل دو روز تقسیم کنیم ، عملا تمام روز هایی که شما حساب کردین ضربدر 2 میشه ، پس وقت زیادی برای جمع بندی نمیمونه
> پس مجبورین خیلی مباحکث سخت و مشکل رو حذف کنید وگرنه نه تنها بازده ای نداره بلکه باعث خستگی و افسردگی و حس ناتوانی در فرد هم میشه.
> برنامه شما خیلی خوب هست ولی به شرطی که شخص انقدر خانواده ساکت و ارومی داشته باشه ، انقدر حمایت بشه از طرفشون و به درس خواندن تشویق بشه که توانایی انجامش رو داشته باشه.
> به هرحال جا داشت یه سری فاکتورای روحی رو هم علاوه بر محاسبات در نظر بگیرید.
> در کل ممنون بابت توضیحاتت ، موفق باشی.


سلام
حجم مطالبو قبول دارم واس همین گفتم ک جاهایی ک دوس دارنو حذف کنن
اما چون من نمیدونستم کی کجارو حذف میکنم مجبور بودم همه رو بنویسم 
در مورد زمان زبان روزی 30مین هست+ادبیات 1:30 و عربی 1:30
یعنی خیلیم زیاد نمیشه
اما چند پست بالاتر گفتم میشه یک در میون خوند مثلا رویاضی و فیزیکو و در عوض توی یک روز بیشتر خوند به اندازه ی دو روز حجم اون مبحث


ازتون خیلی ممنونم بابت گفتن نقصای برنامه :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## rezarezaet

> سلام مرسی خوبین؟
> من اول توی برگه نوشتم دیگ اتفاقا پاکنویس و مرتب
> اما چون گوشی ندارم ک عکس بگیرم 
> مجبور شدم دوباره همشو تایپ کنم


*با سلام 
ممنون از اینکه به فکر کنکوریها هستید
و ممنون بخاطر وقت و انرژی که برای تهیه و تنظیم این برنامه گذاشتید
و اینکه بجای یه بار دوبار وقت صرفش فرمودید  رو کاغذ و تایپ مجددش
هر جا از زمان و مکان که هستید و خواهید بود موفق و موید باشید
انشاالله که مزدشو از اون بالایی و چند برابر پس می گیری
*

----------


## Sara_Bano

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


اینا میشن دو تست از 5تست زبان فارسی ک میشه در مدت خیلیی کم و با ریسک پایین از پسش برومد
بنظرم با توجه به زمان باقی کافی باشه


کلا زبان فارسی از چ مباحثی تست میاد ؟؟؟*

----------


## Dds.deniz

Curer عزیز،ممنون از برنامه :Yahoo (45): 
کسی که پایش خوب نیست هم میتونه از خط ویژه ریاضی استفاده کنه بعنوان درسنامه؟

----------


## Dds.deniz

یه سوال دیگه،
بنظرت میشه برای زیست فقط خود کتابو بخونم
 و از درسنامه ی کتابهای کمک درسی استفاده نکنم
 و باiqتست بزنم؟

----------


## ali.asghar

*این عکس نوشت رو درجواب دوستانی که فاز منفی دارند میگزارم /اینم بگم دوستان فاز منفی عین شخصیت گلام در انیمیشن /ماجراهای گالیور/ شدین 
​


.*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> کلا زبان فارسی از چ مباحثی تست میاد ؟؟؟*


یک مورد از تکواژ واژه یا هجا
یکی از انواع جمله
یکی از ویرایش 
یکی از وابسته ها یا انواع ساختار کلمه
یک مورد هم ممکنه از شاخص یا هرچیز دیگ ای سوال بیاد

----------


## Neo.Healer

> Curer عزیز،ممنون از برنامه
> کسی که پایش خوب نیست هم میتونه از خط ویژه ریاضی استفاده کنه بعنوان درسنامه؟


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (83): 
بله بعنوان درسنامه بسیار خوبه اما برای تست کافی نیس

----------


## Neo.Healer

> یه سوال دیگه،
> بنظرت میشه برای زیست فقط خود کتابو بخونم
>  و از درسنامه ی کتابهای کمک درسی استفاده نکنم
>  و باiqتست بزنم؟


این بستگی به سطح درسیتون داره برای سطح متوسط و متوسط به بالا بله عالیه 
در کل اگ متن کتابو میفهمید و مشکلی از نظر مفهوم پیش نیاد نیازی به درسنامه نیس

----------


## asie67

> سلام
> من سطح درسیم خوبه و امسال پرستاری قبول شدم اما چون علاقه ای بهش نداشتم ثبتنامم انجام ندادم و موندم برای کنکور ۹۸...
> اما چون رفع محرومیتم از کنکور طول کشید دیر شروع کردم و با این وجود درسا رو یادمه تا حدودی...
> اما یه مشکل دارم و اونم اینه که اگر به ماهای پایانی برسم و نخونده داشته باشم خیلی مضطرب میشم  بخاطر همین برنامه ای برای خودم ریختم ک تا حدود ۱۰فروردین درسام تموم میشه اما با تعداد تست کم...
> برای زیست که هر فصلو حدودا ۱۰ تا تست زدم ک البته درصدم توی کنکور پارسال بدون تست ۶۰.۸ بود و کلا اعتقادی به تست زدن برای زیست ندارم
> و فیزیک هر فصل تموم تستهای گاج بجز برای ۱۰۰ درصد چون حذفیاتم زیاده و وقت برای زدن تست دارم
> شیمی تا الان برای هر فصل حدود ۳۰ تست که البته به فصلای محاسباتی برسم تعدادشو بیشتر میکنم
> و ریاضی فقط درسنامه‌ی تخته سیاه بدون تست.
> تو عمومیاهم تا الان فقط برای دینی تست زدم اونم حدود ۱۰ تست برای هر درس...
> ...


سلام شما برای رفع محرومیت از طریق سازمان سنجش براتون پیامک اومد؟ آیا نامه ای هم میفرستن؟ با استناد به همون پیامک میشه انتخاب روزانه برای امسال داشت؟
آخه تو فرم ثبت نام گزینه دانشجوی انصرافی داشت که اونو زدم میترسم با استناد به همون جلوی انتخاب روزانه رو از ما بگیرن

----------


## MehranWilson

> این بستگی به سطح درسیتون داره برای سطح متوسط و متوسط به بالا بله عالیه 
> در کل اگ متن کتابو میفهمید و مشکلی از نظر مفهوم پیش نیاد نیازی به درسنامه نیس


ببخشید به موضوع ربط نداره
ولی شما گفتی عربی آلا رو دیدی 
94-95 رو دیدی؟
جزوه نویسی هم باید کرد؟
خودشم تست میزنه یا بعد از فیلم خودمون باید بتستیم ؟!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببخشید به موضوع ربط نداره
> ولی شما گفتی عربی آلا رو دیدی 
> 94-95 رو دیدی؟
> جزوه نویسی هم باید کرد؟
> خودشم تست میزنه یا بعد از فیلم خودمون باید بتستیم ؟!


شما نمیخواید ایرادای برنامه رو بگید؟ :Yahoo (117): 
فک کنم 94-95 بود البته کامل ندیدم یعنی ترجمه و معتلات و مجهول رو ندیدم 
من جزوه نویسی کردم .....بنظرم بهتره اما در کل نمیدونم لازمه یا نه 
خودش تست کار میکنه ... من زیاد تست کار نکردم

----------


## MehranWilson

> شما نمیخواید ایرادای برنامه رو بگید؟
> فک کنم 94-95 بود البته کامل ندیدم یعنی ترجمه و معتلات و مجهول رو ندیدم 
> من جزوه نویسی کردم .....بنظرم بهتره اما در کل نمیدونم لازمه یا نه 
> خودش تست کار میکنه ... من زیاد تست کار نکردم


عربی رو چند زدی ؟!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عربی رو چند زدی ؟!


85%

----------


## MehranWilson

> 85%


پایه عربیت خوب بود قبل یا فقط با ایشون 85 زدی/؟

----------


## احسان0

> ببخشید به موضوع ربط نداره
> ولی شما گفتی عربی آلا رو دیدی 
> 94-95 رو دیدی؟
> جزوه نویسی هم باید کرد؟
> خودشم تست میزنه یا بعد از فیلم خودمون باید بتستیم ؟!


عربی فلاح کلا حدود 23ساعته تدریسش عالیه تازه تستم میزنه  الان وقت ناصح زاده دیدن نیست

----------


## احسان0

*Curer
این برنامه رو بدی یه بچه کلاس اول هم مینویسه درسا رو تقسیم بر تعداد روز کردی اینو که همه میدونن 
کنکور خیلی فراتر از این  حرفهاست
*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> پایه عربیت خوب بود قبل یا فقط با ایشون 85 زدی/؟


خوب نبود اما داغونم نبود
جامد مشتق بلد نبودم اما میتونستم فعل ذهب رو صرف کنم ولی حفظی بلد نبودمش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *Curer
> این برنامه رو بدی یه بچه کلاس اول هم مینویسه درسا رو تقسیم بر تعداد روز کردی اینو که همه میدونن 
> کنکور خیلی فراتر از این  حرفهاست
> *


دیگ قرار نیس ک جای کنکوریا درس بخونم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (94): 
کنکور اتفاقا در همین حده و حتی ازینم ساده تر :Yahoo (83): 
تقسیم داریم تا تقسیم...اون بچه اول به مشتق و آمار یکسان وقت میده

----------


## احسان0

> دیگ قرار نیس ک جای کنکوریا درس بخونم
> کنکور اتفاقا در همین حده و حتی ازینم ساده تر


کی گفته جای کنکوری درس بخونی اخه هر کی جای خودش هم نمیخونی عزیز
ولی خب این برنامه راه به جایی نمیبره
خب تو هر فصلی یه کم حجمش بیشتره رو روز بیشتری اختصاص دادی 
نه مروری نه ازمونی نه تست زمانداری
کنکور اسانسور نداره متاسفانه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کی گفته جای کنکوری درس بخونی اخه هر کی جای خودش هم نمیخونی عزیز
> ولی خب این برنامه راه به جایی نمیبره


من نمیخونم چون متاسفانه خیالم نسبتا راحته :Yahoo (117): 
نظرتون محترم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کی گفته جای کنکوری درس بخونی اخه هر کی جای خودش هم نمیخونی عزیز
> ولی خب این برنامه راه به جایی نمیبره
> خب تو هر فصلی یه کم حجمش بیشتره رو روز بیشتری اختصاص دادی 
> نه مروری نه ازمونی نه تست زمانداری
> کنکور اسانسور نداره متاسفانه


مرور بنظرم بجز جمعه ها لازم نیس واقعا چون مدت باقی در حدی نیس ک مطالب کاملا از یاد بره 
اون برنامه ایم ک شما در نظر داری یکماه وقت میبره نه به این سادگی+اون کار موسسات پولیه ک سر بقیه حقه بذارن 
کنکور انقدم بزرگ نی واقعا یه آزمونه مث بقیه

----------


## احسان0

> من نمیخونم چون متاسفانه خیالم نسبتا راحته
> نظرتون محترم


بزار حرفم تموم شه رو هوا نقل میگیری :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> بزار حرفم تموم شه رو هوا نقل میگیری


 :Yahoo (94): ببخشید 
تو مث من یبار میفرستی بعد حرفای جدید یادت میفته ویرایش میکنی :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## احسان0

> مرور بنظرم بجز جمعه ها لازم نیس واقعا چون مدت باقی در حدی نیس ک مطالب کاملا از یاد بره 
> اون برنامه ایم ک شما در نظر داری یکماه وقت میبره نه به این سادگی+اون کار موسسات پولیه ک سر بقیه حقه بذارن 
> کنکور انقدم بزرگ نی واقعا یه آزمونه مث بقیه


والا چی بگم فک کنم این برنامه بیشتر مختص خود شما باشه چون خیالتون از درسا راحته حداقل چن دوری خوندین و روی مباحث اشراف دارید

----------


## احسان0

> ببخشید 
> تو مث من یبار میفرستی بعد حرفای جدید یادت میفته ویرایش میکنی


خواهش عزیز

----------


## faezeh_r

> سلام شما برای رفع محرومیت از طریق سازمان سنجش براتون پیامک اومد؟ آیا نامه ای هم میفرستن؟ با استناد به همون پیامک میشه انتخاب روزانه برای امسال داشت؟
> آخه تو فرم ثبت نام گزینه دانشجوی انصرافی داشت که اونو زدم میترسم با استناد به همون جلوی انتخاب روزانه رو از ما بگیرن


سلام
اره پیامک اومد 
از سنجش سوال کردم گفتن همون پیامک کافیه 
من تیک دانشجو انصرافی رو نزدم...
نگران نباش عزیزم رفع محرومیت ک فقط برای امسال نیست سالای قبل هم همین روال بوده

----------


## opera77

> فیزیک
> 
> با اجازتون دینامیک و کاروانرژی رو از قبل حذف کردم...چون کاروانرژی اغلب نیاز به پایه ی دینامیک داره
> 
> اول در 12 روز 
> سایه و آینه>5روز 
>     شکست نور>2روز 
>       عدسی>4روز 
>      مرور کتابدرسی>1روز
> ...


پیشنهاد شخص شما برای حذفیات فیزیک و ریاضی تو درسایی که برنامشو ریختید چیه؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> پیشنهاد شخص شما برای حذفیات فیزیک و ریاضی تو درسایی که برنامشو ریختید چیه؟


بستگی به پایه ی درسیتون و درصدی ک میخواین داره 
برای همین همه رو نوشتم ک بشه شخصی سازیش کرد

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

کسی هستش. واقعا پایه باسه 4 ماه رو شروع کنیم به خوندن؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کسی هستش. واقعا پایه باسه 4 ماه رو شروع کنیم به خوندن؟


شما فوق لیسانس مهندسی دارین باز کنکور میخواین بدین؟

----------


## احسان0

> کسی هستش. واقعا پایه باسه 4 ماه رو شروع کنیم به خوندن؟


برا 99هستم

----------


## blue-sun

> کسی هستش. واقعا پایه باسه 4 ماه رو شروع کنیم به خوندن؟


سلام من هستم. منم مثل شما می خوام تازه شروع کنم ماه های باقی مانده رو فشرده می خونم. تا کنکور.
من فقط پزشکی روزانه مد نظرمه مشهد (فقط مشهد روزانه) برای همین تمام تلاشم می کنم امسال. چهار سال پیش دانشگاه قبل شدم ولی خوب مشکل بزرگی برام پیش امد و متاسفانه نشد ادامه بدم امسال هم دوباره چون سال اخر نظام قدیمه تمام تلاشم رو می کنم تا روزانه مشهد پزشکی بیارم.غیر ممکن نیست دوستان بودن 
سه ماه خوندن سال چهارم بودن رتبه زیر سیصد اوردن هر کی می خواد با من شروع کنه( خانوم یا اقا ) همین جا اعلام امادگی کنه با هم شروع کنیم تلفنی یا تلگرام در تماس باشیم به هم انگیزه بدیم تا فرصت اخر و سال اخر به هدفمون برسیم.این سال آخره فرصت اخره برای نظام قدیم پس سه ماه زحمت بکشیم بی خوابی بکشیم رفیق بازی رو بزاریم کنار اینترنت(تلگرام) رو ول کنیم و....اگه می خوایم به جایی برسیم باید از خیلی چیز ها این سه ماه بگذریم اقایون و خانوم ها.هر کی می خواد موفق بشه امسال نهایتا تا بیست و هشتم این ماه خبر بده چون اگه چند نفر جمع بشیم همدیگه را حمایت کنیم خیلی راحتتر می ریم جلو تا تنهایی و دیگه اینکه بعد بیست و هشتم عضو جدید نمی گیرم چون برنامه به هم می خوره دوستان.
من خودم هم شاغل هستم و برای امسال کارم رو هم ول کردم کلا دارم می کم تمام زندگیم رو می خوام بزارم پایی کنکور سه ماه زحمت بکشم پس فقط عزیزانی که واقعا قصد خوندن دارن بیان و دیگه اینکه قراره از 7 صبح تا 11 شب مشغول خوندن باشیم پس برای بار اخر می گم فقط خانوم یا اقایونی که واقعا جدی هستن پیام بدن ممنون به امید موفقیت همه.

----------


## Z_hra

سلام ممنون بابت برنامه 
باحذفیاتی که از ریاضی و فیزیک کردین طبق این برنامه چند درصد ازاین دودرس میشه مطالبی که باید خونده بشه؟

----------


## mon0877

ممنون بابت راهنماییاتون

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام ممنون بابت برنامه 
> باحذفیاتی که از ریاضی و فیزیک کردین طبق این برنامه چند درصد ازاین دودرس میشه مطالبی که باید خونده بشه؟


این رو اونیک میخونه تعیین میکنه چون ممکنه از همین هم حذف کنه
اگ همه اینا خونده بشه برای هر دو درس حداقل 70%

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ممنون بابت راهنماییاتون


خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mohammad1397

کتاب تست خوب برا جمع بندی شیمی چی بگیریم نظام قدیم ؟؟؟ کل گاج نقره ای تستاش زدم و تکمیلی مبتکران هم تا حدودی خوندم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

صادقانه جواب بدیم. از الان تو زیست به چه درصدی میشه رسید؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> صادقانه جواب بدیم. از الان تو زیست به چه درصدی میشه رسید؟


داداش بگم 100 باور نمیکنی 
بگم 0 باور نمیکنی 
بستگی داره چقد بخای وقت بزاری روش خب و کدوم فصلا روبخونی

----------


## Aghay_halo

> کتاب تست خوب برا جمع بندی شیمی چی بگیریم نظام قدیم ؟؟؟ کل گاج نقره ای تستاش زدم و تکمیلی مبتکران هم تا حدودی خوندم


موج ازمون

----------


## blue-sun

> کتاب تست خوب برا جمع بندی شیمی چی بگیریم نظام قدیم ؟؟؟ کل گاج نقره ای تستاش زدم و تکمیلی مبتکران هم تا حدودی خوندم


سلام قبل از اینکه کتاب جدید بگیرید یک نکته مهم وجود داره اون هم اینکه که تست های کتاب قبلی خدتون رو توی زمان کنکور می تونید حل کنید اگه می تونید که هیچی ولی اگع نمی تونید هنوز به اون تست ها مصلت نیستین و باید دوباره بزنید اگه هستین بهتر است از الان تست کنکور با مرور را انجام بدین موفق باشید. گرفتارم دیر جواب دادم.

----------


## blue-sun

> صادقانه جواب بدیم. از الان تو زیست به چه درصدی میشه رسید؟


سلام اگه مبحث های مهم و پر تکرار را خوب یاد بگیرید کاملا مصلت بشید از الان از چهل تا پنجاه درصد و اگه تا درصد هفتاد می خواهید باید چند مبحث جانبی هم یاد بگیرید و با تست زیاد مصلت بشید تا اینجا با حذفیات بود ولی اگع می خواهید صد بزنید که من کم دیدم صد بزنن باید تمام مباحث رو بخونید مو به مو کتاب با شکل و تست های کنکور حداقل شش نوبت باید بزنید مفهموی بخونید با ساعت مطالعه بالای چهار ساعت در روز و یک ساعت تست و مرور دلایل اشتباه تست ها اخر شب جمع بندی روز مطلب اگه سخته کم دیدم صد بزنن و به این کارها عمل کنن. روی زیست باید ملاک تست کنکور باشه چون کتابهای زیادی تست های عجیب غریب خیلی سخت تر از کنکور دارن که لازم نیست و توی این وقت محدود فقط زمان هدر می دن.

----------


## amir.13

> سلام اگه مبحث های مهم و پر تکرار را خوب یاد بگیرید کاملا مصلت بشید از الان از چهل تا پنجاه درصد و اگه تا درصد هفتاد می خواهید باید چند مبحث جانبی هم یاد بگیرید و با تست زیاد مصلت بشید تا اینجا با حذفیات بود ولی اگع می خواهید صد بزنید که من کم دیدم صد بزنن باید تمام مباحث رو بخونید مو به مو کتاب با شکل و تست های کنکور حداقل شش نوبت باید بزنید مفهموی بخونید با ساعت مطالعه بالای چهار ساعت در روز و یک ساعت تست و مرور دلایل اشتباه تست ها اخر شب جمع بندی روز مطلب اگه سخته کم دیدم صد بزنن و به این کارها عمل کنن. روی زیست باید ملاک تست کنکور باشه چون کتابهای زیادی تست های عجیب غریب خیلی سخت تر از کنکور دارن که لازم نیست و توی این وقت محدود فقط زمان هدر می دن.


"مسلط"

----------


## blue-sun

از دست زبان فارسی املاهاش واقعا گیج می زنم و هنگ می کنم بعضی وقتها (به خصوص با این فشار زیاد) خدا کنه تا کنکور درست شم این سوتی هام داره زیاد میشه. (مصلت =مسلط)خخخ

----------


## blue-sun

> سلام من هستم. منم مثل شما می خوام تازه شروع کنم ماه های باقی مانده رو فشرده می خونم. تا کنکور.
> من فقط پزشکی روزانه مد نظرمه مشهد (فقط مشهد روزانه) برای همین تمام تلاشم می کنم امسال. چهار سال پیش دانشگاه قبل شدم ولی خوب مشکل بزرگی برام پیش امد و متاسفانه نشد ادامه بدم امسال هم دوباره چون سال اخر نظام قدیمه تمام تلاشم رو می کنم تا روزانه مشهد پزشکی بیارم.غیر ممکن نیست دوستان بودن 
> سه ماه خوندن سال چهارم بودن رتبه زیر سیصد اوردن هر کی می خواد با من شروع کنه( خانوم یا اقا ) همین جا اعلام امادگی کنه با هم شروع کنیم تلفنی یا تلگرام در تماس باشیم به هم انگیزه بدیم تا فرصت اخر و سال اخر به هدفمون برسیم.این سال آخره فرصت اخره برای نظام قدیم پس سه ماه زحمت بکشیم بی خوابی بکشیم رفیق بازی رو بزاریم کنار اینترنت(تلگرام) رو ول کنیم و....اگه می خوایم به جایی برسیم باید از خیلی چیز ها این سه ماه بگذریم اقایون و خانوم ها.هر کی می خواد موفق بشه امسال نهایتا تا بیست و هشتم این ماه خبر بده چون اگه چند نفر جمع بشیم همدیگه را حمایت کنیم خیلی راحتتر می ریم جلو تا تنهایی و دیگه اینکه بعد بیست و هشتم عضو جدید نمی گیرم چون برنامه به هم می خوره دوستان.
> من خودم هم شاغل هستم و برای امسال کارم رو هم ول کردم کلا دارم می کم تمام زندگیم رو می خوام بزارم پایی کنکور سه ماه زحمت بکشم پس فقط عزیزانی که واقعا قصد خوندن دارن بیان و دیگه اینکه قراره از 7 صبح تا 11 شب مشغول خوندن باشیم پس برای بار اخر می گم فقط خانوم یا اقایونی که واقعا جدی هستن پیام بدن ممنون به امید موفقیت همه.


دوستان اعضا زیاد شده و دیگه عضو گیری نمی کنم پیام خصوصی ندید.موفق باشید در صورت تمایل به مطالعه گروهی باید گروه جدا تشکیل بدید. ممنون همه موفق باشید.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> دوستان اعضا زیاد شده و دیگه عضو گیری نمی کنم پیام خصوصی ندید.موفق باشید در صورت تمایل به مطالعه گروهی باید گروه جدا تشکیل بدید. ممنون همه موفق باشید.


اقا من هم پاییه این گروه تلگرامی هستم. من رو هم ادد کنین.

----------


## blue-sun

> اقا من هم پاییه این گروه تلگرامی هستم. من رو هم ادد کنین.


سلام گروه تلگرامی نیست چون بحث ها و پیام های تلگرامی فایده نداره.
جفت پارتنری بود.(اعضا از سایت و خارج سایت تامین شده.) دو نفری جفت بشن دو به دو تست بزنن با یک روش خاص که جوابش را پس داده.بعدش هم با خودم تست ترکیبی می زنن که اخر من از همه بیشتر نفع می برم چون مرور با تست و توضیح براشون انجام میشه.
فعلا فقط عمومی است .اگه جایی خالی باز شد تا اخر عید نوروز یا فرد به خصوصی اضافه شده پیام می دم بهتون.
برای اون موقع شما اگه خواستین 
اولا خوندن بخش زمان های زبان فارسی برای پاسخ دهی به سوالی های ترجمه عربی و در اوردن معنی صحیح جمله در زبان انگلیسی.


زبان : لغات سال  دوم و سوم انگلیسی (سوم نیمه اول کتاب)و گرامر سال دوم بعلاوه زمان ها و ساختار جملات (خبری-پرسشی زبان)رو تمرین کنید و جمله سازی ساده انجام  بدین (توانایی جمله سازی برای خیلی از سوالات لازمه(مستقیم یا غیر مستقیم) که راه رو برای تست زدن پنجاه درصد هموار می کنه)
مثلا اگه یک کلمه پرسشی wh دار در وسط جمله بیاد جمله بعدی باید خبری باشه اگه شما ندونید حمله خبری چه ساختاری داره عملا نمی تونید تست رو جواب بدین.
عربی : قواعد عربی یک و قواعد چهار درس اول عربی دوم به همراه حفظ بودن معنی تمام فعل های سال اول و دوم دبیرستان و لغات سال اول دو نیمه سال دوم.
ادبیات : خواندن دو تاریخ ادبیات (دو درس روزانه از سال دوم شروع میشه) + لغات سال دوم درس به درس(اول لغات انتهایی کتاب که چند صفحه بیشتر نیست بعدش لغات ستاره دار بعد هم لغات عادی) + و ارایه های سال دوم
دینی : تمرکر روی ایات سال دوم (اول ایه خونده بشه بعد معنی ایه بعدش باید سعی کنید یک  مفهوم از ایه در بیارد بعد متن درس خوانده می شه)بعد دوباره باید متن درس را با ایات ترکیب کنید مثلا این ایه با کدام بخش متن ارتباط داره (توانایی که برای جواب دادن به سوال های کنکور دینی لازمه)
اختصاصی ها فعلا توی برنامه نیست تا اعضا اصلی و موندگار تا اخر عید معلوم نشه(کی واقعا می خونه برای کنکور و انگیزه داره )
من خودم چهار سال پیش که کنکور دادن فقط دو ماه و نیم خوندم بدون تست زیاد و دانشگاه خوب قبول شد (بعضی از پایه ها هم ضعیف بودم بعضی قوی)ولی به علت بیماری و هزار مشکل موندم از تحصیل.
شما هم اگه دوست داشتین این کار هارو بکنید اگه کسی از گروه انصراف داد نمی کشید یا هر دلیل دیگه یا فرد زرنگی اضافه شده اماده باشید و البته باید برای کنکور هشتاد درصد مطالب رو خوب بلد باشید با هر برنامه ایی.
اینم بگم شاید جایی خالی هم باز نشد و من شرمنده شما بشم هم هست. وی شما فقط باید روی توانایی خودتون حساب باز کنید و پشتکار خودتون. موفق باشید.
اگه راهنمایی بیشتر خواستید پیام خصوصی بدین من از روز دوم عید هفته ای سه بار بیشتر سایت نمی یام اون هم برای برداشتن جزوه یا تست کانونی یا چیز دیگه.خدانگهدار.

----------


## Phatums

کرور عززیز اینجا  میفرستم. ممنون میشم نطرتو بگی مخصوصن واس ریاضیش. مرسی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کرور عززیز اینجا  میفرستم. ممنون میشم نطرتو بگی مخصوصن واس ریاضیش. مرسی


در کل خوبه فقط چند نکته
زمانی ک فیزیک برای مدار گذاشتی کمه 
شیمی باید قبل خوندن کلی اینا از فصل3 دوم اسم کاتیون آنیون و عناصر و بخونی و از فصل 1 سوم کلیات واکنش ها و معادلاتشونو...اگ اینارو بلدی برنامه ات خوبه 
ریاضی قبل خوندن اینا باید مثلثات و انواع تابع (قدرمطلق و جزصحیح و...) رو بلد باشی ک بتونی مشتق بخونی اگ بلدی اونارو برنامه ات اصولیه و میشه رسید
بقیه چیزا اوکی بود و مشکلی نداشت 
انشاالله ک موفق باشی

----------


## Phatums

تایم مدارو بیشتر کردم. مرسی جانان. ایشالا ب ارزوهای قشنگت برسی    :Yahoo (1):

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*up*

----------


## mehrjouya

UP

----------

